# fishing?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg have you tried the new boat out and catch fish?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to this quiet little dock yesterday, just to not catch fish, LOL. The water is about 6 feet down from the deck and looking over a Manatee went by right under my feet!
And a crab ate my rubber shrimp.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg have you tried the new boat out and catch fish?


I wish. Too much crap going on around here right now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish I could see a manatee when I'm fishing.The most unusual thing I've seen while fishing was a little red hen at a state park.I brought her home,my best catch ever.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Manatees are nothing to look at. They're big light color blobs that float around. I guess they're popular because they get up so close and are not timid. But I'd rather see a whale out there.


----------

